# Navarre Lings



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Navarre put atleast 3 on the deck to day. There is this one and 2 i saw on facebook. http://www.northwestfloridapierfishing.com/wordpress/


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

There were 9 yesterday.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

startzc said:


> There were 9 yesterday.


Got one report that said there were 15 total caught at Navarre yesterday.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

reelthrill said:


> Got one report that said there were 15 total caught at Navarre yesterday.


Damn I need to get out to P'cola soon!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Shoulda been at least that many but unless they were hiding them there were only 9 that I can confirm. If every fish seen would have been hooked could have been much higher.


----------



## Jackem_up (Apr 7, 2014)

What?! More lings than a first shot pier?!? Nooooooo, that's impossible.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome


----------

